# meat grinder suggestions



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I am planning to grind up the organs and muscle together and freezing daily portions for Max and Molly. Just wondering if anyone has any meat grinder suggestion. I'm looking for one that is powerful and easy to clean. I get the food cheap .50$/lb but it comes whole (liver, lung, tongue, heart, kidney spleen) and is a pain to thaw cut it up and refreeze 
Also will a meat grinder grind bone?

thanks
Marc


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have been looking at meat grinders also. Cabellas has one that they claim will grind chicken bones. I'll be interested in seeing what those who already have grinders say.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess I'll ask why grind bones? The bones clean their teeth when whole. I was going to do this for my senior, but I found she will eat chicken necks and pork riblets.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I guess I'll ask why grind bones? The bones clean their teeth when whole. I was going to do this for my senior, but I found she will eat chicken necks and pork riblets.


Max will get whole bones but Molly has a hard time digesting the bones especially dense ones like ribs
ox tail ...
They both get knucle bones and bully sticks to keep there teeth pearly white!!:grin2:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A grinder that can grind hard bones like beef ribs or ox tail is going to have to be a commercial grinder. You are probably looking at prices in the thousands. Might be cheaper to buy those types of thing already ground from a company like My Pet Carnivore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Tasin TS-108 grinder. If you are grinding poultry bones, this will suffice. You do need to chunk up the poultry tough. We've had it for at least 6 years and it's ground a lot of meat.


----------



## jfak76 (Dec 6, 2019)

Weston 10-2201-W Pro Series owner here. I bought this meat grinder mainly for dog food and I would recommned it to a pet owner! (https://pickadvisor.org/best-meat-grinder/) Very happy with this machine. It cuts through chicken leg quarters, wings and raw meat. To my mind it worth the money. Clean up is simple and it's made to last and it really feels like it'll last forever.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a Weston pro series #12 that I got off of FB brand new for $250. I handles poultry bones with out a problem. I do use a kidney plate when grinding bones. If you are just grinding meat you can probably go with something less powerful, though if you are doing large quantities more power = quicker grinding.


----------

